# Manual de programación en lenguaje C



## Zalov (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola a todos. Programo en C con Borland C++ 3.1 for DOS, es el que aprendí en la universidad, pero lo que no se bien es como utilizarlo al extremo, es decir, con todo el potencial y herramientas, ¿alguien sabrá de algun manual o Tutorial en la Web en el que yo pueda conocer más y poder usar algunas herramientas?. Pasa que me ocurrió que no me habilita los #include, o #define. Si me pueden ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 6, 2007)

El C++ del dos  ya se utiliza muy poco. Te recomiendo que mejor cambies al Visaul C++, incluso Micro$oft ya hizo gratis el compilador:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/visualc/download/

Animo y postea tu progreso


----------



## ariel (Feb 6, 2007)

Ese IDE ya muy pocos lo utilizan, lo unico que te recomiendo es Builder C++ 6 de la borland, hay mucha información en internet acerca de su uso, y es a mi parecer muy superior a visual c++.

Sludos


----------



## andres12 (Feb 7, 2007)

Si C++ Builder es mas versatil y tiene muchas mas aplicaciones y ya tiene mucha programacion realisada, para que queres volver a reinventar la rueda si ya esta echa. Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Feb 7, 2007)

En http://www.clubdelphi.com/ encontrarás mucha información.


----------



## Zalov (Feb 11, 2007)

Recibi sus comentarios y ayuda.
Ya he bajado el Builder C++ 6 y estoy conociendo el programa, lento porque estoy terminando el trabajo para presentar en la version 3.1 ya que es esta la version que existe en la facultad.
El avance va bien, no es lo que quiero pero el tiempo apremia, por lo que en unas semanas estare dando el programa (sencillo) para aquellos recién iniciados que quieran manejar datos por puerto paralelo.
Muchisimas gracias a todos en verdad estoy muy agradecido. Desde argentina saludos cordiales a El nombre, andres12 y ariel.


----------



## psicodelico (Mar 8, 2007)

Es verdad eso que dicen, el BORLAND C++ 3.1 es una antigüedad el programa que estás usando, tambien lo es el que ofrece Willington, son de 16bit! de la época del Windows 3.1, auténticos dinosaurios.
  Faltaron recomendarte dos más de "otros" compiladores bastantes buenos y Yo diría mejores que Micro$oft y Borland, Yo los usé pero no para programar hardware, sino cuestiones numéricas.
 Hablo del Watcom, es un compilador de Fortran, C y C++, es 100% gratuito, con ide y demás yerbas, creo que tambien es "open source", varias opciones para hacer programas, OS/2, DOS, Win16 y 32bit y cosillas, obvio que podes llamar al API, o hacer salvajismo programando directamente el hardware, fijate, porque tiene tremenda cantidad de información y documentación para bajar, es una buena opción, mirar:  http://www.openwatcom.org
  También está el archiconocido, GCC, el más guerrero de todos los compiladores C&C++, ahora fácilmente instalable en el entorno Windows, bajo el nombre de Dev-C++, fijate en: 
http://www.bloodshed.net/
y claro es gratis, "código abierto", y mucha documentación.
  Que te sea útil, chaucito.


----------



## Willington (Mar 9, 2007)

pue si tienes toda la razon, creo que el amigo luka esta desesperado por correr algo que ya 
esta programado con ese "dinosaurio", yo lo tego ahi guardado, ni lo uso...

lo mejor es usar opensource en estos dias, hay mas documentacion, mas ayuda, etc. etc.

creo que ya es hora de darle sagrada sepultura a este grande: Borland C++ 3.1 y de
paso al Turbo Asembler y Turbo C que tengo en mis anaqueles. asi que gracias a que Mr.
psicolelico me ha hecho reflexionar ya no lo paso.

saludos


----------



## JMCols (Feb 3, 2008)

Aqui les dejo un buen curso de programación en C.


----------



## MIX (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola tengo una pregunta acaso el lenguaje C se usa en code blocks?


----------



## cypax (Sep 11, 2009)

MIX dijo:


> Hola tengo una pregunta acaso el lenguaje C se usa en code blocks?



claro! c, c++, java, y otros lenguajes.

todos  los soporta el codeblocks. muy bueno, la verdad. (open source)

pero te voy ha ser sincero yo uso devcpp 5. facilito y robusto.

de borland, ya sea el turbo, o cualquiera de borlad, la verdad ni idea.

de las versiones anteriores he visto aplicaciones que me dejan la voca habierta. hechas con los dinosaurios.

pero hoy en dia me imagino que son mejor (obvio). pero son de paga.

te voy a decir algo: no importa el compilador o IDE que utilices, lo que importa es tu imaginacion.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 11, 2009)

Prueban el Dev C++ es excelente, les doy buenas referencias sobre el.
Saludos


----------



## MIX (Sep 11, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas tan prontas


----------

